# Suche Betriebssystem mit verdammt kurzer Bootzeit



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. September 2009)

Hallo Community ich suche ein Betriebsystem (Opensource),
welches ein sehr kurze Bootzeit hat.

Mir ist dieses hier aufgefallen (linpus linux lite):

im video links
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jYvkpYM2jpc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jYvkpYM2jpc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Jedoch weis ich nicht woher ich die Lite version bekommen soll!
Oder gibt es noch bessere Vorschläge von euch?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. September 2009)

Ich hätte dir ne PS3 empfohlen, wenn du nicht opensource gesagt hättest.^^ Die ist schneller hochgefahren als mein Monitor.


----------



## kenji_91 (10. September 2009)

[url=http://www.linpus.com/downloads.html]Linpus Lite Hompage[/URL]
Laut der Homepage kannst du das noch gar nicht downlaoden.
Wird aber demnächst angeboten.
Du kannst natürlich eine ältere Version suchen, hab ich aber leider auf Anhieb keine Quelle ersichtet.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. September 2009)

Eben ich auch nicht, naja dann muss ich wohl warten


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

Ja das stimmt.
Die Playstation 3 braucht wirklich nur ein paar Sekunden 
Warum willst du den unbedingt eins haben das schnell bootet ?


----------



## kenji_91 (10. September 2009)

Für sein Netbook?
Der Sinn ist schnell erraten, wenn man das Video sich angeschaut hat.
Nicht jeder möchte bis zu ner Minute auf das OS warten, und die Netbooks/Smartbooks wurden ja auch nur für Office und Browsing konzipiert.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. September 2009)

Eben , das ist einfach nur viel praktischer wenn ein Netbook auch schnell hochfährt , oft genug mache ich es nur an um schnell was im Internet zu gucken (PCGHX)


----------



## midnight (10. September 2009)

Ich empfehle der Standby-Modus. Bei Laptops sehr angenehm, bis ich den Deckel ganz hochgelklappt hab ist Vista schon wieder voll da. Das kostet zwar etwas Akku, ist aber verflucht schnell (=

Funzt natürlich auch mit jeder beliebigen Linux-Distribution.

so far


----------



## Kadauz (11. September 2009)

Versuch mal Ubuntu 9.04. Das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich schnell und hat auch großen Bedienumfang. Mit Linpus Linux Lite iss es ja nen Krampf zu arbeiten.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (11. September 2009)

wenn du es unbedingt haben willst...


is auf diversen downloadseiten wie torrents verfügbar

lg

smoothr3d


----------



## Tom3004 (11. September 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Eben , das ist einfach nur viel praktischer wenn ein Netbook auch schnell hochfährt , oft genug mache ich es nur an um schnell was im Internet zu gucken (PCGHX)


Aber XP mit seinen 45 Sekunden sind finde ich super


----------



## kmf (11. September 2009)

@Threadersteller

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn oder besser der Hintergrund, warum du ein Sys suchst, welches eine kurze Bootzeit hat. 

Selbst XP startet schnell genug, um ein Fax zu empfangen.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. September 2009)

Moblin bootet sehr schnell. Sollen weniger als 10 Sekunden sein Aber mir reichen die knapp 15 Sekunden bei Ubuntu 9.04 völlig aus. Ansonsten bootet FreeDOS auch sehr schnell. Aber damit kann man dann nichts machen. (Da könnte man auch eine Linux nehmen, dass nichts hat außer dem Kernel.)


----------



## Tom3004 (12. September 2009)

Also ich hätte lieber ein System was mehr kann, als eins das schlecht ist und dafür kurze Bootzeit hat ! 
XP für den Lap Top ist eigentlich optimal !


----------



## exa (12. September 2009)

mein betriebssystem ist in 2 Sekunden "hochgefahren", schneller als mein Monitor an ist; ich nutze Vista und dazu eben den Ruhezustand, statt des herunterfahrens


----------



## midnight (12. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> mein betriebssystem ist in 2 Sekunden "hochgefahren", schneller als mein Monitor an ist; ich nutze Vista und dazu eben den Ruhezustand, statt des herunterfahrens



Das ist nicht der Ruhezustand, das ist Stand-By! Hab ich auch schon vorgeschlagen, wurde aber ignoriert. Ruhemodus brauch etwas länger zum hochfahren, dafür belastet es den Akku nicht.

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Ruhezustand braucht schon länger, schließlich muss der Inhalt des RAM's wieder von der HDD ausgelesen werden.


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

Ja deswegen empfehle ich ja Stand-By! Das ist schnell und unkompliziert (=

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2009)

Bei mir braucht der Ruhezustand länger als das Hochfahren. Das liegt einfach daran, dass beim Hochfahren weniger von HDD in den Ram geladen werden muss, da ja alle Programme beendet sind. Es soll bei einigen Systemen auch ein minimales Ruhezustands-Image mit nem frisch gebooteten System geben, das man starten kann. Das sollte dann am schnellsten gehen.


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

Ja und was bringt das dann? Das wäre doch völlig hirnrissig. Das geniale am StandBy/Hibernate ist doch, dass ich meine Programme (Spiele mal ausgenommen) weiterlaufen lassen kann. Wenn du was firsches Bootesst ist doch alles wieder weg.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2009)

Das wurde entwickelt, um lange Bootzeiten zu überspielen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben das einige OEM-Hersteller mit Windows-Vista so gemacht: Statt echtem "Hochfahren" wurde ein Ruhezustands-Image ohne gestartete Programme geladen.

Was ich zu meinem Sys gesagt habe war aber, dass bei mir das Booten schneller geht als das Aufwecken aus dem Ruhezustand. Und das liegt halt daran, dass nicht zig Programme in den Ram geladen werden müssen, sondern gleich nach Erscheinen der GUI alles fertig ist.


----------



## xR4Y (14. September 2009)

also ich habe auf meinem Netbook xubuntu (9.04) laufen das läuft super und man muss auf nichts verzichten. Das Booten dauert ca 20 sekunden samt bios und allem. Ich denke das ist aktzeptabel


----------



## ole88 (14. September 2009)

also ich hatte mit boot xp ne zeit von 14sec. oder sogar weniger von daher ja xp war gut


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Ruhezustand, das ist Stand-By! Hab ich auch schon vorgeschlagen, wurde aber ignoriert. Ruhemodus brauch etwas länger zum hochfahren, dafür belastet es den Akku nicht.
> 
> so far



ich weiß wohl was Stand-by und was Ruhezusatnd ist, denn beim Stand-by wird man wohl kaum wie ich seine Steckdosenleiste ausschalten...

wenn man dann kein sauberes System hat ist es kein Wunder wenn der Ruhezustand ewig braucht...


----------



## Sight (14. September 2009)

Also ich weiss auch nicht, bei mir läd der Ruhezustand um einiges schneller als der Stand-by Modus... muss ich exa schon recht geben


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

das der Ruhezustand schneller lädt als standby kann nicht sein. 
Beim standby bleiben die Daten im Ram, es werden nur Laufwerke, HDD's und USB Kram abgeschaltet, bei der CPU bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher

Beim Ruhezustand müssen erst wieder mehrere GB Daten von der HDD gelesen werden.


----------



## xR4Y (14. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> also ich hatte mit boot xp ne zeit von 14sec. oder sogar weniger von daher ja xp war gut



Ja das hat mein xp ebenfalls aber dann muss ich WLAN deaktivieren. Wenn WLAN aktiviert ist dauert es bei mir Minimum 1:30Min bis er hochgefahren ist, aber da ich für gewöhnlich linux nutze ist wlan aktiviert und ich vergesse es beinahe immer auszuschalten bevor ich in grub xp anwähle


----------



## exa (14. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> das der Ruhezustand schneller lädt als standby kann nicht sein.
> Beim standby bleiben die Daten im Ram, es werden nur Laufwerke, HDD's und USB Kram abgeschaltet, bei der CPU bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher
> 
> Beim Ruhezustand müssen erst wieder mehrere GB Daten von der HDD gelesen werden.



ich darf chip mal zitieren, die ein xp mal getuned haben:

Aus dem Stand-by-Modus startete Windows XP in 1,43 Sekunden. Beim Ruhezustand maß BootVis 1,00 Sekunden. Rein interessehalber probierten wir noch die Funktion zum Optimieren des Bootvorgangs (Optimize System) in BootVis. Ergebnis dieser Bemühungen: 17,98 Sekunden (Neustart), 1,43 Sekunden (Stand-by) und unglaubliche 0,72 Sekunden (Ruhezustand)!
Blitzstart: Windows binnen einer Sekunde - Praxis-Workshop: Windows schneller hochfahren - CHIP Online


du siehst, Ruhezustand kann schneller sein als Stand-by...

aus dem gleichen Artikel übrigens

*"Notebook-Besitzer sollten in jedem Fall den Ruhezustand wählen. Geht die Akkulaufzeit dann zu Ende, sind alle nur im Arbeitsspeicher liegenden Daten nämlich noch in der Hibernate-Datei vorhanden."*


----------



## kenji_91 (15. September 2009)

Ubuntu 9.10, das demnächst kommt, soll nach Aussage auch nur 10s Bootzeit haben.


----------



## derLordselbst (15. September 2009)

Die Frage des Threaderstellers verrät nicht wirklich seine Intention.

Wenn es um schnelles, spontanes Surfen geht, empfehle ich ein Netbook mit >11 Zoll Display und mehr als 6 Stunden  
Akkulaufzeit.

Wenn etwas mehr Geld da ist, dann noch lieber das hier statt Netbook:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Acer Timeline Business 14,1 Zoll

mit Windows XP und Nonstop-Standby oder Ruhezustand. Das kostet kontinuierlich etwas Strom, ist aber im Vergleich zu dem Hochfahren eines Gamer-PCs zu vernachlässigen.

Noch komfortabler und schneller ist ein Macbook Air, wenn es um spontanes Arbeiten geht.


Wenn Du schon ein Netbook hast und der Standby-Modus wegen zu schlappen Akku nicht in Frage kommt, kann ich zumindest vom Linpus Linux dringend abraten. Das ist auch Original auf unseren Acer Timeline drauf gewesen und taucht überhaupt nix. Nicht mit Ubuntu & Co zu vergleichen.

Das fährt vielleicht schnell hoch. Noch schneller hat man allerdings das Bedürfnis, es wieder runterzufahren.


----------



## Sight (15. September 2009)

Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?
Er hat ein Netbook und will sich kein neues kaufen möchte nur ein BS, was schnell hochlädt...


----------



## ewrtzu (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele mal Leichengräber:

Windows 98 braucht auf einem der PC´s meines Opas nur 2-3 Sekunden.

Es hat allerdings eine ganze Menge Nachteile z.B. Kann man USB Geräte nur sehr eingeschräkt nutzen.

MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## NCphalon (16. Dezember 2009)

naja ab Win98 SE is zummindest USB 2.0 möglich


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ ewrtzu: Das Windows 98 von meinem Vater hat meist auch unter 20 Sekunden bis zum Desktop gebraucht, war dann aber noch lange nicht benutzbar. Es war halt noch nicht alles geladen. Das darf man nicht verwechseln. Der Bootvorgang ist nicht unbedingt zu ende, wenn man die Maus sieht.

Ich habe auch schon ein Debian gebaut, dass in unter 5 Sekunden gebootet war. Mit Gentoo geht es sogar noch schnelle: Da kompiliert man halt alles so zusammen, wie man es braucht und dann dauert der Bootvorgang so lange wie die Platte braucht um die 200MB von der Platte in den Ram zu schaufeln, die das System hat.


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2009)

ich empfehl dos 6.22.
naja vielleicht etwas alt, event läuft nix neueres mehr darauf, aber es bootet innerhalb 10sec oder so.


----------



## lazy (19. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ich empfehl dos 6.22.
> naja vielleicht etwas alt, event läuft nix neueres mehr darauf, aber es bootet innerhalb 10sec oder so.



Oh ja also Textverarbeitung ist damit sicherlich noch möglich . Wenn es etwas besser sein soll kannst du auch Win 3.x benutzen, aber jetzt im ernst, wenn du was altes benutzen möchtest nimm minimal 2000

mfg lazy


----------



## cookiebrandt (19. Dezember 2009)

Nun, unter VirtualPC 2007 habe ich mir mal ein Win3.1 mit Internetzugang gebastelt...aber mal ehrlich, schön ist das (leider, ich mag dieses BS irgendwie ) nicht mehr. Kommt wirklich darauf an, was du machen willst...wenn du dir deine Notizen eh in Notepad machst dann sollte sogar DOS reichen 

MfG


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Jedoch weis ich nicht woher ich die Lite version bekommen soll!
> Oder gibt es noch bessere Vorschläge von euch?



Hallo ATi-Maniac93 

Du kannst ein Linux nach deinen eigenen Wünschen so zusammenstellen wie du es gerne möchtest. Den Kernel kannst dann so Abspecken wie du es für richtig hälst. Eine Distri die dann schneller booten sollte wie du es gerne hättest ,bedarf viel Konfiguration und Handarbeit. Würde dir hier nahelegen sich mit Linux genauer zu befassen und sich mit den Eckthemenen tiefer zu Beschäftigen, diese wären : 

1.) Kernel kompilieren 
2.) Welche Programme brauch ich welche nicht. 
3.) Welche Grafische Oberfläche will ich. 
4.) Hintergrundwissen wie ich das alles umsetzte oder erreiche. 

In Tests hab ich es schon erreicht das ein PC in unter 2 Sekunden komplett gebootet hat (Inkl. Bios Screen).Aber dies wurde nur erreicht durch viel Handarbeit und Konfiguration !. Noch nen Tipp am Rande. Man sollte Systeme mit viel Speicher verwenden und diese schnell Booten lassen. Der Speicher selber ist leider immer noch das schnellste "Speichermedium" im PC/Netbook. Also nen Netbook mit 1GB Ram zu versuchen möglichst schnell zu booten ist echt lame


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

ewrtzu schrieb:


> Ich spiele mal Leichengräber:
> 
> Windows 98 braucht auf einem der PC´s meines Opas nur 2-3 Sekunden.
> 
> ...



Hallo ewrtzu 

Win 98 zu empfehln wäre das gleiche ,heute dir einen Opel Kapitän nahezulegen zu fahren in der heutigen Zeit mit den Richtlinien für die Abgaseinschränkungen . Oder kaufst dir gerne ein Fiat 500 nur weil du an der Formel 1 Teilnehmen willst ?.
sorry aber win 98 kannst getroßt in die Tonne kloppen ,das taugt nix mehr und wird es in zukunft nicht mehr. 

Bei Linux gibt es eine sehr kleine distri ,nennt sich DSL ( Damm small Linux) ist nur 50MB groß (also kleiner als Win98 in der schmalsten Installationsmöglichkeit) hat alles wichtige zum Arbeiten dabei und verfügt über eine halbwegs nutzbare Oberfläche ,wobei der einzigste Haken an der Sache ist das man etwas Kenntnisse über Linux haben sollte ,bevor man sowas benutzt !. Es gibt auch kleine Distributionen wie z.B. Puppy Linux das entsprechend für leistungsschwache PC Systeme ausgelegt ist. Letztendlich ist es alles eine Sache des können und Wollens (siehe vorheriges Posting von mir) . Linux ist so Flexibel das es auf Embedded Systeme eingesetzt wird wo es wenig sinn macht überhaupt Windoof einzuetzten. Spaßeshalber hab ich mir auf so ein Ebedded System einen kleinen Netzserver eingerichtet für meine USB Drucker und der passt in ein USB Hub Gehäuse ,ist kleiner als eine Visitenkarte und managt 6 USB Drucker ,kann bis zu 10 grafische Druckaufträge oder bis zu 200 normale Druckaufträge an den 6 Druckern unabhängig verwalten Inkl. Grafischer Web Oberfläche zum konfigurieren !.Und im Gehäuse ist noch etwas Platz für die möglichkeit mir ein Microdrive anzuschließen (wenn ich will).


----------

